# massey ferguson 188 lift cover adjustments



## kerinvalecomaudio (Feb 23, 2018)

would anyone have the tool that sets up the lift control lever that controls the lift pump .tool part number was i think mf365.Or has anyone made one to set it up .very few images online of mf188 lift assembly .thanks ian


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You have me stumped.

All Masseys that use the MK II lift control system are the same, the MF series 100 tractors - 135, 165, 175, 178, 188, and so on. I have yet to need a special tool, was not even aware that one existed.

Here is the procedure to get the rockshaft functioning after pulling the cover and servicing the pump. etc., or even after wear over time:

After service or as the lift cover mechanisms wear, small alterations to the settings are required to prevent undue stress on the hydraulic system. Ensure lever stop controls are in the correct place. It is important that the position control lever does not move beyond the transport position into "constant pumping" as this will cause the relief valve to operate constantly, heat up & lose spring tension. The constant pumping position is only used for external hydraulics.

With the motor running place the draft control lever in the up position and the position control lever in the transport position. Stand behind the tractor and ensure that the lift arms have at least 2" (50mm) freeplay until they reach maximum lift. If not, to correct this move the stop control towards the tractor rear end.

Alternatively using a 9/16" end wrench loosen the two quadrant adjusting bolts and move the inner plate towards the rear of the tractor.

If there is to much lift arm freeplay reverse the process.

When done check that all bolts are tight. The 13 bolts holding the lift cover to diff housing are 75 ft. lb. The four center bolts which hold the ram cylinder 100 ft. lb.
The inner limit chain bracket 90 ft. lb.

If you have pulled the heavy rockshaft housing, and are reinstalling it, pay particular attention to moving the roller (sometimes called a barrel) out of the way when setting the assembly back on the main housing. There are a number of you tube videos outlining the location of that roller, and the process of sliding it out of the way. Locating a video may require a search by one of the more common models, such as the 175.

There is one issue of which to be aware. Should you find it necessary to replace the lift system relief valve on the pump body with the shorter version which is the only one available today, the response control located on the dipstick housing will no longer function. That control regulates the speed at which the arms drop, that speed is now totally reliant on normal system bleed off and presents no operational problem.


----------



## kerinvalecomaudio (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi thanks for the reply i have been advised that mine has a mk3 system and the lever that controls the roller on the pump might have been altered .When on the machine the lever was too high on the roller and during testing it jumped on the front side of the pump roller putting it to full pump .i adjusted the lever so it was lower behine the roller and on last test the rams rose to full height without it jumping .


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Glad you got it. Mk III is an easier system to work on, you do not have to fish around in the oil for the roller.


----------



## kerinvalecomaudio (Feb 23, 2018)

The roller was my modification converting it to a pin with split pins in each end .When i readjusted the lever i measured from the top of diff housing with lid off to behind the pump roller and then adjusted the lever with a square to the same height from the lid cover face to the lever top.I was advised that when lid is on the lever should be at the back of the roller and the bottom of the lever should be level with the bottom side of the roller


----------

